# Can a manual tile cutter cut granite, marble, etc?



## Krichton (May 2, 2006)

Or do I need a wet saw? tia


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Krichton said:


> Or do I need a wet saw? tia


How thick is the material?


----------



## R&D Tile (Feb 6, 2006)

You need a wet saw or angle grinder with a diamond blade, manual cutters don't cut stone, just glazed ceramic.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Absolutely your right.


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

R&D Tile said:


> You need a wet saw or angle grinder with a diamond blade, manual cutters don't cut stone, just glazed ceramic.


I agree, just finished a granite floor job and used both. The angle grinder worked perfectly for round toilet flang hole and heat register cutouts.
One word of advice...don't use cheap blades, buy the best you can afford!


----------

